# Hey there, i'm new!



## Cadmium6855 (Nov 25, 2010)

So, hello I am a high school student in southern California, I am on our Student Council, I am commissioner of technology, which basically means I have something to do with everything technical at my school. I design, build and run about 7 or 8 big live shows per year. Lighting is my passion and I love sound as well. This year I am in charge of Entertainment and Logistics (AKA all of the technical equipment and design, ect.). This is probably not the place to post this, since I have not had a lot of time to look around, let me know where this should go. Basically I am renting all the equipment necessary and I am getting a trailer stage and all of that good stuff, if you have any suggestions on what I should get lemmie know... as of now I am getting a 32' X 24' stage and will be adding on wings to store the band equipment, it is a 14 hour event so I will be having approx. 4 DJs and 8 or 9 bands. I am getting 2 drum risers on wheels and 2 full drum mic kits, the drums will roll on while the 2nd set is getting miced backstage. I will also be getting 2 line arrays and full monitoring system and front fill speakers, as well a subs. Why am I telling you all of this? I can't remember, but feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Anvilx (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey welcome to the booth! Sounds like what I do for my school except you have all the fancy titles.

Actually I would think that feedback wouldn't be appreciated.
I couldn't resist.


----------



## Cadmium6855 (Nov 25, 2010)

Anvilx said:


> Hey welcome to the booth! Sounds like what I do for my school except you have all the fancy titles.
> 
> Actually I would think that feedback wouldn't be appreciated.
> I couldn't resist.


 
Well... I am the only one who actually know what those titles are so you could say we are very similar.


----------



## DiscoBoxer (Nov 26, 2010)

Cadmium6855, welcome to Control Booth! There are a lot of knowledgeable folks on the forums here daily that can help or just throw some good opinions around with. Glad you joined!


----------



## mstaylor (Dec 2, 2010)

Cadmium6855 said:


> So, hello I am a high school student in southern California, I am on our Student Council, I am commissioner of technology, which basically means I have something to do with everything technical at my school. I design, build and run about 7 or 8 big live shows per year. Lighting is my passion and I love sound as well. This year I am in charge of Entertainment and Logistics (AKA all of the technical equipment and design, ect.). This is probably not the place to post this, since I have not had a lot of time to look around, let me know where this should go. Basically I am renting all the equipment necessary and I am getting a trailer stage and all of that good stuff, if you have any suggestions on what I should get lemmie know... as of now I am getting a 32' X 24' stage and will be adding on wings to store the band equipment, it is a 14 hour event so I will be having approx. 4 DJs and 8 or 9 bands. I am getting 2 drum risers on wheels and 2 full drum mic kits, the drums will roll on while the 2nd set is getting miced backstage. I will also be getting 2 line arrays and full monitoring system and front fill speakers, as well a subs. Why am I telling you all of this? I can't remember, but feedback is appreciated.


Welcome to the site, sounds like an ambitious undertaking. Depending on what you want suggestions on, either make a post in light or sound forum. What typr of trailer stage are you getting? It sounds like a SL 250, this is important because it will tell us rigging points and other points of interest. How much time are you planning between sets? Two drum risers may not save you what you think. It complicates how you wire your stage, having to allow a path to get the rolling riser off. Also, it loses you depth because you have to be able to let them pass each other. I have found a good sound company can change pretty quickly. I will add more once you put it in one of the forums.


----------



## Gern (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi everyone. Greetings, currently, from Paramount Pictures in Hollywood CA.
I look forward to using this wonderful resource. 
I am an I.A.T.S.E. Local 728 L.C.P., using and LOVING my Ion system. 
Ion 2K
2x20 fader wing
4 port Gateway
RFR & iRFR
2x elo 1928L touchscreens


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Dec 2, 2010)

Gern said:


> Hi everyone. Greetings, currently, from Paramount Pictures in Hollywood CA.
> I look forward to using this wonderful resource.
> I am an I.A.T.S.E. Local 728 L.C.P., using and LOVING my Ion system.
> Ion 2K
> ...


 
Welcome! You guys have moved up in the world! A friend of mine's step dad is a grip/elec/something out there of that nature and I got a walkthrough of paramount 3 years ago, back then you were all still running on a marquee system!


----------

